# DIY Audi TT boost Gauge Ring install with pictures



## Victor1702 (Jul 9, 2008)

*How to install V-Design Audi TT MK1 boost gauge vent ring (52mm) 

I used my own designed V-Design gauge holder that I sell. Visit the this link on Vortex for gauge Holders and designs. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories 




1. Take out your vent (any Vent that you would like to custimize. I used the left next to the steering wheel. 










2. Pry open your vent like this 










3. You should have this now 










4. We now only need the silver ring and the smaller black ring 










5. Insert the V-design Gauge ring into the black ring 










6. Use silicone or in my case Hot glue on the silver ring and glue it back on the black ring 

















7. Then use silicone or hot glue on the inside of the black ring to mount the V-Design ring 


















8. Insert your gauge into the ring and allign it 


















9. Your finished gauge should look like this 










10. If you are using the solid style plate then make sure you plug your vent up. I used cardboard and 2 stripes of tape. 










Installed in car the V-Design Solid style ring 



















Im me for more questions. Or for orders on the V-Design Ring.*


----------



## nickgibson (Dec 28, 2010)

*gauge holder*

hi mate how can i buy a v design gauge holder and how much ? the link is coming up as blank page ?? thanks, nick


----------



## Victor1702 (Jul 9, 2008)

nickgibson said:


> hi mate how can i buy a v design gauge holder and how much ? the link is coming up as blank page ?? thanks, nick


you Have pm SIR


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

I like how you got your wife(?) involved in the DIY haha. This looks like a nice, clean fit :thumbup:. Would it work with any gauge? And how does the finished vent/guage stay in the vent hole?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

what size gauge is that? our vents fit very small (specialized) gauges like 42mm's ok..but the standard 52mm gauges are a rough fit


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Krissrock said:


> what size gauge is that? our vents fit very small (specialized) gauges like 42mm's ok..but the standard 52mm gauges are a rough fit


52mm works fine. I had a Modshack with a Revo gauge... but missed my vent in the HOTT SUMMER...


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> 52mm works fine. I had a Modshack with a Revo gauge... but missed my vent in the HOTT SUMMER...


Same except I had a 52mm Stewart Warner gauge... if you live in a very hot climate this is not for you!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just roll down the windows and take it like a man:laugh:


----------



## Victor1702 (Jul 9, 2008)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> I like how you got your wife(?) involved in the DIY haha. This looks like a nice, clean fit :thumbup:. Would it work with any gauge? And how does the finished vent/guage stay in the vent hole?


I know well I'd rather have her Hands in the pix than mine  the gauge stays in the hole like it would in any other gauge pod 

Here is the link as well

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## Victor1702 (Jul 9, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> Same except I had a 52mm Stewart Warner gauge... if you live in a very hot climate this is not for you!


I have a set with holes as well...


----------



## Victor1702 (Jul 9, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> what size gauge is that? our vents fit very small (specialized) gauges like 42mm's ok..but the standard 52mm gauges are a rough fit


52mm will fit perfectly...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Victor1702 said:


> I have a set with holes as well...


Same here. I have the Mod Shack with a podi gauge.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

victor, 
looks like you have a nice product...


----------



## Victor1702 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank sir and it's only $20


----------

